#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Κατάτμηση αγροτεμαχίου εκτός οικισμού

## Spanos George

Γεια σας, θα ηθελα να κανω μερικες ερωτησεις.

Υπαρχει δυνατοτητα κατατμησης ενος αγροτεμαχιου 80 στρεμματων, οι ιδιοκτητες επιθυμουν την κατατμηση σε 3 κομματια.
Το αγροτεμαχιο ειναι παραθαλασσιο, ο αιγιαλος ειναι χαρακτηρισμενος και χαραγμενος.
Δεν υπαρχει δρομος που να διχοτομει το αγροτεμαχιο, υπαρχει μονο ενας αγροτικος δρομος ο οποιος συνδεει το αγροτεμαχιο με το κεντρικο δικτυο και δημιουργει μια εισοδο βοριοδυτικα αυτου.

Σας ευχαριστω!

Επισήμανση:
Παρακαλώ μην επανέρχεστε στο θέμα αν δεν έχετε να προσθέσετε κάτι καινούργιο.
Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει και επιθυμεί να σας απαντήσει θα το κάνει χωρίς να χρειάζεται να πιέζετε προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση.
Θα διαγράφονται αναρτήσεις που έχουν ως μοναδικό στόχο να επαναφέρουν στην επικαιρότητα το θέμα και οι οποίες γίνονται λίγες μόνο ώρες/μέρες μετά την προηγούμενη ανάρτηση.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------

